# woohoo !! Starting as soon as October!!



## gemmy_gemgems (Feb 15, 2008)

Hiyi Girls 

I've been on the waiting list for an egg donor since April (officially)... and the clinic got in touch with me a couple of weeks ago to say they've had a few woman come forward to donate their eggs!!  an't believe it.... was originally told i would have to wait up to 3 years...
They said they have more donors at our clinic to to advertising and all NHS employees had a letter in their pay packets asking them to donate if they could...

DH and me had sort of decided we wasn't going to go through with it as it was a long wait and i'm struggling with my Endo...  I also have crohns, arthristis and an ileostomy...

Any advice would be much needed... as we're still getting our head around it all...  We had our first appoinemtn with the councillor last week which went really well..

x


----------



## pippilongstockings (Dec 8, 2005)

Great news gemmy!  

I'm afraid I can't give you specific advice about DE as we've used DS but I wish you all the luck in the world.

Pippi xx


----------



## chickx (Jul 21, 2009)

Hey there

That is good news.  hopefully my sister will be able to be my egg donor.  We have our appointment with the counselor on Monday - what do they want to know??  appointment is with me DH and my sister

Grateful if you could let me know what to expect!!!

Cheers

Chick x


----------

